# Medical Expenses



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Recently got bit on the face by a dog while making a restaurant delivery Amazon says to send them copies of the medical bills and they will consider reimbursement. Has anyone been through this process


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Did you try the owners insurance?


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

That's first and foremost. I was just trying to learn what to expect from Amazon if I have problems with the homeowner.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amazon's insurance is always secondary. If the home owner's insurance doesn't cover it, Amazon will cover it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

HTF does a dog leap that high to bite you on the face? Must've been the pole vaulting champion of the canine community.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

I had just handed the food to the customer and was bending down to pick up my delivery bag when the dog struck.


----------

